# Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/17 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, January 17, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBAtv*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Another tough opponent. Close outs have to be much better than they were on the road trip or they'll be killing us from 3 again.

Wade is out. Guessing JJ will start like he did last week.

Pretty sure Mike Miller will be cleared for this one so he'll have a chance to be worked in while Wade is out.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

someone send this to the HEAT maybe it will remind them how to play inspired basketball like in the 90s.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

We need to break this slide, badly. We've lost that defensive edge we had last year - time to get it back.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Didnt Leonard play the 4 in college? Dont know if Ive ever seen that exact transition...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Lebron has a cold, but will play through it tonight.

Wade and Curry will be inactive tonight. Mike Miller will possibly be on the active roster, but probably wont play according to Spo.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

LEts get it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*



> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Erik Spoelstra said Mike Miller will dress but did not say if he will play. Still has not named starter in place of Wade.


..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Surely we'll see some MM action. Would love him to go all Toronto on dat ass.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*



> *IraHeatBeat* _Ira Winderman_
> Dexter Pittman, with flu-like sytmptoms, is not with the team. That will have Wade on the active list, but he will not play.


Damn. Was hoping for some 45 on 45 action, considering theyre both widebodies. Seems like a game for Pitt, too. Oh well. Curry surprise?

EDIT: No Curry surprise. He's inactive.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Gladness surprise....sigh.....

Eddy Curry is like the abominable snowman. Will this dude ever f*cking play?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

"Its a process" on Curry


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

:|

If I hear Spo say those words one more time....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Rio 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

nice, confident looking J by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

CB with the J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Horrible possession


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Chris, hold onto the damn ball..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

**** me CB


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

This team can be so damn frustrating sometimes


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

I dont know what happened to our defense this year. It isnt good enough. Teams are owning us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Just horrible D


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Oh great, we're missing free throws again.


FUUUUUU


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Joel...with the hook?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Nice banker by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

This is some god awful defense. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Get a stop, dont rebound.

FUUUU


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Wow, we stink


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Getting carved up by DeJuan Blair. Yep.

Lebron cant make open layups now either apparently.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

God dammit Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

easy missed and1 by Lebron. 

And we get no points from the possession because of missed free throws.

Oh great, Lrbron back to the line..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Oh wow.

We've had 3 days off...still cant make free throws. WTF is this SHIT


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

I dont know if I can watch this game. IM tearing hair out here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

3-8 from the line

And now a wide open 3 by the Spurs.

two days of practice and absolutely nothing has improved following the roadtrip


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

The corner three. Everytime.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Lebron having BIG trouble finishing.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

these other teams arent even good its just blown layups, blown free throws, a million turnovers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Another 1-2 trip from the line. Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Cant believe we're doing this from the line. Again.

Deja-****ing-vu.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Spurs 13-16 from the field. We're 5-12.

4-10 from the charity stripe. Thats just so bad. What the hell is wrong with us?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Battier 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Cole and Mike Miller in the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Another 1-2 trip at the line...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Miller time!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Energy, effort! Good to see.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Cole J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Miller hit the ground...and the thumbs are ok. Definitely got a little nervous there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

If Lebron could shoot freebies, we'd be tied


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

2-2 from the line!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

:O 2/2!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Always happens against us..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Of course


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

It is ridiculous how many times that happens against us. I just dont get it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

The league should just automatically issue each team 3 pts at the end of each quarter against us. Its silly.

Great to see Mike get good early mins, sans braces, looking good.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

It feels like it actually happens every game. Id love to see that stats for end of quarter shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Chris, you better ****ing dominate Bonner


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Big man move by Bosh!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Settle down Norris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Amazing hustle by Mike Miller. Of course he's hobbling now though


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Miller looks hurt....


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

lol miller of course


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Devo that J didnt count for Mike.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

And Mike is now out of the game...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

WTF Lebron. 2 shit passes in a row.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

We stink.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

LBJ is getting owned by a rookie


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

If JJ isnt hitting, take him out


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

This team has hit one hell of a brick wall.

Same problems over and over again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Rio needs 2 learn how to lob


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

8-1 going into the 1st practice of the year in San Francisco and we lose 3 in a row. Now the 1st 2 home practices of the year and we come out as flat as we have all season. The opposite should be happening.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

You penetrate on our D and you can get wide open 3's all game long.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

LOL at this rebounding.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

LOL, nice Terrel. WTF.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

So not only is our offense incredibly bad....but our D stinks too?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Atleast Bosh is ballin


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

aaaand TP just waltzes back to the free throw line. Cool.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Scoring easily now. too bad the Spurs still are as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

OMFG...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

the customary end of quarter +3 for the other team


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Of course.

Wow, can this game get any more frustrating?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

OK now we're just being trolled. Same guy, too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

So the Spurs hang 63 on us, in a half.

How bout some defensive adjustments, coach?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*



Wade County said:


> So the Spurs hang 63 on us, in a half.
> 
> How bout some defensive adjustments, coach?


I think you need to play defense before you can make adjustments. They are just playing stupid out there.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

I find it funny when I talk shit about the C position and I talk shit about Spo, and get reemed, but you all are doing the same thing during the ****ing game.

P.S. who are these guys wearing Heat uniforms? This isn't Heat basketball, never was never will be.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Lebron, how about spinning in the paint instead of continuing that tough baseline hook?

2 nice baskets and a nice defensive possession to start


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

JOKEL Anthony.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

The Heat have begun this half riding the ENERGY BUS!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Here we go Bron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Lebron's got that pull up game going right now


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Good thing I turned the game on we go on a run.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Chalmers did you just help Tony Parker up you Pussy. Again, not HEAT basketball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

FML Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Wow, some man sized rebounds from Bosh this quarter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Frustrating thing is, we'd be leading without those 2 prayer threes from Green


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

How about that blatant over the back retard refs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

LBJ2Joel!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Parker flop


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Thats right you bitches, win the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

LBJ 33333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

now this is Heat basketball. Much better.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

yessssssssssss


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

LBJ 333333333 again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Labrrrawn


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

The KING


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Thats what im talkin about!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

23-5 run. Wow!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

See, this is why I was saying we needed him to get rid of that damn no 3's rule. When he gets hot from out there, he makes them look easy.

Hopefully he just doesnt overdo it from out there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Just like that, Lebron has 28 points.

12 in the quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Mario 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

LBJ 3333333

WOW


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Rio 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

HAIL TO THE KING


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

LEBRON 333!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

LEBRON SHOOTING 3s again thank god.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Dont know what the **** Spo said at the half, but he better bottle that speech up for later on in the year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Ok Lebron, you can shoot threes haha


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

lol heat check, but LeBron is going off tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Dont stop, LeBron. That heat-check probably wouldve gone if he was on-balance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

That Leonard is a very nice player. Spurs can definitely evaluate talent.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Mario 3333333

WOW, Lebron is on fire with ever part of his game right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

LaKing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Mario2Battier!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Rio! 3333!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

**** I want to put my hands down LBJ's pants (no ****)


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

SKIRMISH


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Battier! aha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Im so happy. We back!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Miller 333333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

MILLER TIME


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Miller 333!!! YES


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

So, that was a pretty fun quarter :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

damn I missed Miller in the game and hitting a 3 already?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

The dreaded 4th quarter coming up. No let ups. Please.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Can we leave Bron in please. I dont trust this team without him right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Great charge by Miller


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Miller draws the charge.

Say what you want, he's a tough dude.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Mike Miller with awesome hustle again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

That was all Miller.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Mike Miller is on meth amphetamines again... I love the energy, but this is why he gets hurt a lot


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

MIKE MILLER!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Miller 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

So, Danny Green, 5/5 from downtown...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

MILLER!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Neal hits a tough one


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

CB for 2


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Holy Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

BOSHSTRICH!

But please, never bring the ball up again


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

omfg he finally did it ahahaha


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

AND THE BOSH FAST BREAK FINALLY WORKS!!


MILLER!!


YEAH!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Miller 333333 again!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

ZOMG


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

BOSH!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

MILLLLLLLLLLLLLL ERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Miller. Im jizzing!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Best half of HEAT basketball all year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

MM!!!!! Hes picking up right where he left off in the Finals. Great to see!

And while that Bosh dunk was spectacular, he's now 1-398 on full-court dribble-moves.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Welcome back Mike Miller. Wow!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*



BlackNRed said:


> Best half of HEAT basketball all year.


Yup. Sad that we're playing most of our best ball sans Wade. Needs to be figured out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

3-3 from 3 for Mike Miller

And he hit another shot that didnt count, so he hasnt missed a shot yet.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Even Udonis makes a jumper


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

UD hit a J!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Miller 3333333

WOW


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Haha I was gonna post that, Poet


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Im so happy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Miller 3333333

OMG!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

STOP! MY PENIS.............


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

LBJ2UD!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

I just keep laughing


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

[email protected]!!!!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

It's official, rest Miller until the Playoffs and he will score 40


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

This is RIDICULOUS!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*



Jace said:


> Yup. Sad that we're playing most of our best ball sans Wade. Needs to be figured out.


Wade needs to sit til he's 110%.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Im loving the no hesitation launches from MM too. YES!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

_This _is the Mike Miller we signed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

I know Mike Miller beasting is a huge part of this, but its a half like this that makes the past few games that much more frustrating.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

This thread is like one of those Snuggie commercials that starts in black and white with a chick spilling coacoa on herself, then explodes in color and happy warmth.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

OMG that screen was SICK


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

AHAHAHA Joseph just got laid out by Lebron. Thats what u get for scoring on us punk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

LBJ with his 10th assist. 30 for bosh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

What a pick by Lebron!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Miller 33333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

I love hearing the HEAT crowd going Ape Shit, wish I was there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

MILLER!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Mike Miller without hesitation is a beautiful thing


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

6-6. Un-****in-real.

I cant believe the swing in this game.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

If he's hurt...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Mike took a shot close to that sports hernia area. No trainers around him on the bench so I think he's alright.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Thats what I thought. Hopefully he's OK.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Cole 3333

Its raining 3's


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

I had the same injury and surgery a couple of months ago. Any hit in that region hurts 10x more


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Cole! 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

120 points on 60% shooting. Crazy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Its Cole Train time


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

This was such a huge and much needed win. Especially a win in this fashion to shake off the stench of that road trip.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

It was nice to be the team hitting all their threes tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

What a win. Cant believe we came back to win that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

If i'm Pat Riley, I give Cole a bunch of tape on Tony Parker to study in the offseason.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Bring on the Kobo and the Fakers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

The most amazing thing is that the Spurs didnt hit the 100 point mark after that 63 point 1st half. That D was almost as amazing as the 3pt barrage.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Yep - THAT was Heat D. Great to see.

We can be so versatile with Battier and Miller out there too. Just hope Mike doesnt injure himself. His hustle is relentless, but he needs to be careful.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Who gets POTG? 

Tough decision.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*



Wade County said:


> Who gets POTG?
> 
> Tough decision.


Lebron. Everything happened around him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

I was thinking Bosh for consistency, but yeah, Lebron was the catalyst and reason we got back in this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*



> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Heat are 9-0 this season when James Jones gets one shot. Attention, @NBPA.


What a stat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Last two home games: 30+ point win over the Pacers and 22 point win over the Spurs. Not bad.

9 of the next 12 at home.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

"It was a furious, passionate and dominant display of resilience."

Ira drinking that Spo kool aid


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

I wish I'd stayed in and watched this game last night. The first half sounded like it sucked, but reading the posts for the second half sounds like it was amazing. :laugh: Such a huge, much needed win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Still amazed at it after watching that 3rd quarter again. Everything was clicking. So fun to watch.

The 4th quarter was almost as great because of the Mike Miller explosion.

Here's a bunch of highlights from the game


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*

Mike Miller is leading the league in PER @ 64.73, almost 20 above the next in line...Luke Harangody (of course, this is not the qualified player list). His true shooting percentage is 150%. Spectacular.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 13: Spurs @ Heat (1/16 7:30PM)*



Jace said:


> Mike Miller is leading the league in PER @ 64.73, almost 20 above the next in line...Luke Harangody (of course, this is not the qualified player list). His true shooting percentage is 150%. Spectacular.


I have no doubts those numbers will only increase.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He will never miss all year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just watched the highlights vid....man that was awesome. Lebron feeling it is so immense haha.

Always nice to watch MM shoot like that too - he has the prettiest stroke.


----------

